# Linear bow press & draw board drawings



## RPAYNE3 (Jan 4, 2017)

Any drawings for the press fingers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPAYNE3 (Jan 4, 2017)

Never mind I see it now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## yotekilr (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Fredrik_R (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice build! 
Do you have any files like .slt, .dwg or .dfx? My brother is an CNC machinist


----------



## S.wheeler (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice! Will it do beyond parallel limbed bows?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

That's a great deal of work to share. Thanks


----------



## Ol bubba (Jul 6, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## seaw688 (Oct 19, 2018)

Great job. Thank you. Are there any source files for 3d models or cad?


----------



## seaw688 (Oct 19, 2018)

Also, which material use for slider spacers ?


----------



## Thundercatt (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice design, do you have model files?


----------



## RangeHunter (Aug 9, 2019)

Are there and CAD models available for the assembly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robbo Bobcat (Feb 4, 2017)

wow nice work!


----------



## sdfuller (Jan 28, 2017)

This is awesome. Thanks for sharing the blueprints!


----------



## CCConservative (Apr 16, 2018)

Can you provide rad's and angle degrees for the standard finger drawing


----------

